
Millimetre-scale transceiver boosts ingestible sensors - gigama
https://physicsworld.com/a/millimetre-scale-transceiver-boosts-ingestible-sensors/
======
gigama
"According to the Imec team, the most significant achievement is that the
module does not require a crystal-based oscillator. Such oscillators are
commonly used to precisely stabilize the frequency of radio signals and
network protocol timing, but the Imec researchers instead created an on-chip
mechanism that, in effect, uses the wireless network to calibrate itself. The
lack of an off-chip crystal device made it possible to achieve the extremely
small form factor needed for an ingestible."

